# Edwinstowe Open Show



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

Anyone going to this show this Wed evening? We're taking Neo and Quinny.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I rarely get to go to any shows cos my OH is always working and I dont drive  
(he's a workaholic with two jobs , he almost works the full 24 hours every day bar sunday and monday)


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

Mese said:


> I rarely get to go to any shows cos my OH is always working and I dont drive
> (he's a workaholic with two jobs , he almost works the full 24 hours every day bar sunday and monday)


Crikey!  That's some hours to put in. At least you get the weekends together.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

er, nope , he works half day saturday and sometimes sunday too ... but sleeps when he gets home , same monday night when he's off

He loves working though , he gets bored when I finally manage to drag him on holiday and gets out his laptop , lol


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> Anyone going to this show this Wed evening? We're taking Neo and Quinny.


didnt know there was one ...might try and pop along for a nosey


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

emmar said:


> didnt know there was one ...might try and pop along for a nosey


It's at Newark & Notts showground at Winthorpe


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

It'd be a bit of a journey for me, but good luck, let us know how you get on?


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

jackson said:


> It'd be a bit of a journey for me, but good luck, let us know how you get on?


Well, it was a turn up for the books! We got best puppy in breed, and pastoral puppy group 3 - but with Quinny and not Neo!  His movement was absolutely superb. What a little star!!  I'm so proud of him.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

congratulations hun


----------



## widgetdog35 (Apr 25, 2008)

Well done thats brill news, hope the A1 was ok for traveling not done that run for a bit now


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

widgetdog35 said:


> Well done thats brill news, hope the A1 was ok for traveling not done that run for a bit now


No, it was fine, thanks - we missed all the rush hour traffic cos we arrived at 4pm and didn't leave until well after 8pm.


----------



## widgetdog35 (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks good a good day all round it was hell when they did the road works at newark.
Tykes at Lincoln this weekend should be funny its his first run, my old boys lame but coming to keep me warm in the tent lol hope it stays dry wet collie in a tent!!

It's really nice to hear your doing well and good luck fot your next show


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

widgetdog35 said:


> Thanks good a good day all round it was hell when they did the road works at newark.
> Tykes at Lincoln this weekend should be funny its his first run, my old boys lame but coming to keep me warm in the tent lol hope it stays dry wet collie in a tent!!
> 
> It's really nice to hear your doing well and good luck fot your next show


Oooh - good luck to Tyke - let us know how he does. Here's hoping the weather stays decent.

Re Quinny - I was really pleased about his result cos I only entered him so that Sarah had a pup to show. I always thought he didn't stand a chance against either Neo or Jayjay, but I then thought what the heck, it's only an open show - and then he goes and gets pastoral puppy group 3!  It's his movement that did it for him.


----------

